# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  قواعد ذهبية مُعينة على حفظ القرآن الكريم

## هدوء عاصف

*
* *قواعد ذهبية مُعينة على حفظ القرآن الكريم*
*



الإخلاص:
وجوب إخلاص النية، وإصلاح القصد، وجعل حفظ القرآن والعناية به لله سبحانه وتعالى.

 تصحيح النطق والقراءة:
ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالسماع من قارئ مجيد أو حافظ متقن. (يمكن الإستفادة من مشروع حامل المسك)

 تحديد مقدار الحفظ كل أسبوع:
إختيار صفحة كاملة أو ربع حزب (صفحتين ونصف من مصحف مجمع الملك فهد).

 لا تتجاوز مقررك:
لا تتجاوز مقررك الأسبوعي حتى تجيد حفظه تماماً.

 حافظ على رسم واحد لمصحف حفظك:
اجعل لنفسك مصحفاً خاصاً لا تغيره مطلقاً وذلك لأن الإنسان يحفظ بالنظر كما يحفظ بالسمع (مصحف مجمع الملك فهد).

 الفهم طريق الحفظ:
حاول فهم الآيات المحفوظة ومعرفة وجه ارتباط بعضها ببعض ويمكن الإستفادة من القراءة في كتاب "زبدة التفسير".

 لا تتجاوز مقررك حتى تربط أوله بآخره:
لا ينبغي للحافظ أن ينتقل إلى سورة أخرى إلا بعد إتمام حفظها تماماً، وربط  أولها بآخرها (أو عندما يحفظ ربع حزب مثلاً يضيف إليه من الربع الذي بعده  وهكذا).

 المتابعة والتسميع الدائم:
قال : { إنما مثل صاحب القرآن كمثل صاحب الإبل المعلقة، إن عاهد عليها أمسكها، وإن أطلقها ذهبت } [رواه البخاري].

 العناية بالمتشابهات:
فهناك آيات يخطئ فيها القارئ لتشابهها مع آية أخرى كما في قول الله تعالى:   أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ  وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ  [الزمر:52].

وقوله تعالى:  أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَن  يَشَاءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ   [الروم:37].

وكذلك في قوله تعالى:  وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا كَسَبُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون  [الزمر:48].

وقوله عز وجل:  وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون  [الجاثية:33].

 اغتنم سنوات الحفظ الذهبية:
الموفق حتماً من اغتنم سنوات الحفظ الذهبية من سن الخامسة إلى الثالثة والعشرين تقريباً فالإنسان في هذه السن تكون حافظته جيدة جداً.

 استمع لشريط القرآن:
استمع لشريط القرآن كثيراً قبل النوم وكذلك عند النوم كما أشارت بذلك بعض الدراسات.

 صل بما تحفظ:
صل بما تحفظ في الفرائض والنوافل وتهجد به في الليل.

 طريقة مختارة للحفظ:
1- اختر السورة التي ترغب بحفظها ولا تلزم نفسك بالبداية من أول المصحف.

2- اقرأ مقدار ربع حزب يومياً مع آية أو سطر من الربع الذي بعده بعد كل صلاة مرة واحدة (صفحتين ونصف من مصحف مجمع الملك فهد).

3- خلال الأسبوع تكون قد قرأته بمقدار لا يقل عن 30 مرة.

4- إذهب يوم الجمعة إلى المسجد قبل الخطبة بنصف ساعة.

5- إبدأ بحفظ المقرر.

6- كرر الآية الأولى بلسانك ثم احفظها ثم الآية الثانية.. الخ.

7- ثم إقرأ الأولى والثانية متصلتين من حفظك.

8- وهكذا إلى نهاية المقرر يكون حفظها خلال 10 أو 15 دقيقة.

9- ثم حاول أن تصلي ركعتين وتقرأ فيهما المقرر.

10- خلال أربع سنوات ونصف تكون بإذن الله تعالى قد ختمت كتابه حفظاً.
*

----------


## &روان&

*[align=center]اها شكرا ان شاء الله رح اجربها[/align]*

----------

